# Can you carry a bicycle on a motorcycle?



## SixD7 (Sep 23, 2007)

Anyone know of a safe secure way to carry a road bike on a motorcycle? Give me your thoughts.


----------



## doughboy_88 (Aug 22, 2006)

Not my motorcycle/picture...maybe you can email the owner:










https://s147.photobucket.com/albums/r292/sethcalla/?action=view&current=rack.jpg


----------



## SixD7 (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks. I just found this.......some very interesting pics.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=413438


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

get a friend to do it for you. 










oh. I think I know the owner of that ducati with the specialized mounted on it in the MTBR thread.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I saw an old lady going down the street yesterday with a rusty old bike slung over the back seat of her 100cc scooter...lying flat and secured by cords. I was wishing so bad for a camera at that moment.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Cruzer2424 said:


> get a friend to do it for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd have posted an image from that stage too had you not done it. :thumbsup:


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

There's been several guys on ADVRider.com that have made racks for their GS-s.

I'm thinkin hard about it. My F250 gets seriously crappy mileage! The only issue is WhereTF am I gonna put my MC gear (jacket, boots, helmet, etc) when I'm out riding the bicycle. 

M


----------



## SixD7 (Sep 23, 2007)

MShaw said:


> There's been several guys on ADVRider.com that have made racks for their GS-s.
> 
> I'm thinkin hard about it. My F250 gets seriously crappy mileage! The only issue is WhereTF am I gonna put my MC gear (jacket, boots, helmet, etc) when I'm out riding the bicycle.
> 
> M


I was thinking the same thing, probably just run a cable thru the helmet and jacket, not sure on the boots.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

Yup. A thin cable lock. The boots must have something you can run the lock through, Or, bring a gym bag or backpack, stuff averything in it, lock the zipper closed, then cable lock the bag to the m/c.


----------



## castiron (Sep 24, 2005)

I built one this winter and have several hundred miles on this rig. Works very well, quite secure, and doesn't affect balance or cornering. It's essentially a Yakima with the bars cut down and bolted to a subframe I rigged up in lieu of the pillion seat. The only caveats are that you must work on balancing the load carefully (don't just cantilever it out the back) and the side wind buffeting can be annoying.

For securing gear, I use the hardcases on the bike and put my jacket and boots in a PacSafe 140.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

theres a dude over in the tandem section of bikeforums.net that can get a tandem on his BMW.


----------



## Bob Parker (Jan 30, 2007)

Here's mine:
http://www.st1100.org/farkles/bikerack.html
I made it more secure with a trailer hitch and cross piece from the tip of the Yakima down to the hitch.


----------



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

I first read this thread and thought

"Are you kidding me who would do this?"

and wow.

a lot of people do.

i'm impressed. haha


----------



## Visitor302 (Aug 6, 2005)

Well,, jacket and boots go in the saddle bags.
You could just leave the motorcycle helmet at home when hul'n the bike. just be extra carful.


----------



## bung (Jul 7, 2004)

My Triumph has a hollow rear axel so I have been toying with the idea of fabbing up a single wheel trailer similar to the BOB.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

I saw a guy in Banff last year.

BMW touring bike and a Moots road bike on a rack on the back of the motorbike.

The bike rack was mounted sideways to the motorcycle, front wheel off - really didn't seem that cumbersome.

The guy was obviously travelling by tent and what not - always wished I had had a camera with me when I saw that but it was just a "perfect" set-up.


----------



## SixD7 (Sep 23, 2007)

BMW riders are so creative


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

weltyed said:


> theres a dude over in the tandem section of bikeforums.net that can get a tandem on his BMW.


Ricky posts here too!

:wave Hiya Ricky!

M


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

doughboy_88 said:


> Not my motorcycle/picture...maybe you can email the owner:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, that’s a sweet-looking two-door Volvo 122S Amazon.


----------



## samsation7 (Oct 19, 2005)

My thought exactly. I must admit that seeing these home built contraptions made realize that some of these "bikers" are still cyclists at heart. A true-blooded motorbiker probably wouldn't turn his rig into such ridiculous looking bike trailer.  



DM.Aelis said:


> I first read this thread and thought
> 
> "Are you kidding me who would do this?"
> 
> ...


----------



## samsation7 (Oct 19, 2005)

This makes me go "wow." Can you guys do highway speed with the bike in the rear? I don't ride motorbike but I imagine the handling must be crazy with side wind. 



weltyed said:


> theres a dude over in the tandem section of bikeforums.net that can get a tandem on his BMW.


----------



## onebaduce (May 23, 2008)

I like this design. Nice and balanced. If I was going to put one on my KTM950 I'd copy something like this. I like how he still has a small rear box too.


----------



## sprtbiker (May 29, 2008)

Don't think I can do that with my Ducati but I really the creativity of those that have made it. When I get a touring motorcycle, I am going to talk to you guys about getting a rack installed from my bike.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

bung said:


> My Triumph has a hollow rear axel so I have been toying with the idea of fabbing up a single wheel trailer similar to the BOB.


That's not a good idea. I assume you'd have some sort of shaft passing through the axle? With no bearings all that friction is going to damage something in a hurry. 

You'd be better off with a frame-mounted trailer or a rack mount like the others pictured here.


----------



## SixD7 (Sep 23, 2007)

onebaduce said:


> I like this design. Nice and balanced. If I was going to put one on my KTM950 I'd copy something like this. I like how he still has a small rear box too.


Yep, I like this one the best too. Looks more balanced and secure than some of the others. Any idea whos it is?


----------



## mtymxdh (Dec 21, 2007)

*you should see patineto's pics in mtbr*

check out patineto's pics in mtbr...

https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=359270https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=359270











heavy Downhill bikes











or....









If you can think it, he will carry it on his motorbike


----------



## patineto (Nov 2, 2007)

mtymxdh said:


> check out patineto's pics in mtbr...
> 
> https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=359270https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=359270
> 
> ...


Thanks senor for the great introduction..

For a compendium and easy reading, Here is a posting I start on MTBR a few months back.

* No, No Cars > Motorbike + Bicycles = Happyness*

Yes I have carry pretty much any kind of bicycle that is, from three wheel recumbents like the "windchitta", short track bikes, tandems, heavy downhill bicycles, many times different types at the same time.

Well you get the idea, except for the recumbent always with room for a passenger and the necesary gear for a long trip.

My record for bicycle loads so far is four complete bikes (MTB's) on frame, forks and a bunch of parts from san francisco to the famous swapmeet in colorado, Oh man that was a Long painful trip that i will never do again.

The whole rack was made of old, useless and recycle bicycle parts when I was working in City cycle in san francisco and I was offer to be the mechanic for a famous RAAM competitor, that same afternoon the rack was done and is being in service since about 1996

My super fancy and somehow shy Tandem and everything else partner.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Spotted your work over on the bikeforums / tandem yesterday. Impressive thimkin there.

I interknow a guy from another hobby that carries his sea kayak - all 18' of it - on his BMW. It does fold a bit, but still. Then there are the golf clubs - OK. 

Methinks the snowboard/ski racks are a bridge to far. Y'all are nutty. In a good way, but still.


----------



## stcanard (Aug 4, 2005)

All these fancy solutions! What's wrong with just throwing the bike on and heading out?

View attachment 128007


----------



## patineto (Nov 2, 2007)

stcanard said:


> All these fancy solutions! What's wrong with just throwing the bike on and heading out?
> 
> View attachment 128007


Go right ahead, try to ride like that at speed, at least if you never post again we know why.

Motorcycles are dangerous enough to be cutting corners with your safety, the Bicycles need to be hold in a secure way and they can to touch the rider or diminish his range of motion.

Basically Any unwanted movement of the bicycle can lead to disaster in no time.


----------



## stcanard (Aug 4, 2005)

patineto said:


> Go right ahead, try to ride like that at speed, at least if you never post again we know why.
> 
> Motorcycles are dangerous enough to be cutting corners with your safety, the Bicycles need to be hold in a secure way and they can to touch the rider or diminish his range of motion.
> 
> Basically Any unwanted movement of the bicycle can lead to disaster in no time.


I'm sorry but I may have been outdone here, and I have to ask.

Do you have a drier humour than mine? This seems so serious, but...


----------



## SixD7 (Sep 23, 2007)

stcanard said:


> I'm sorry but I may have been outdone here, and I have to ask.
> 
> Do you have a drier humour than mine? This seems so serious, but...


Yours is dry...I got that much. His I think is nonexistent, but as we can see he is talented in other ways.


----------



## patineto (Nov 2, 2007)

stcanard said:


> I'm sorry but I may have been outdone here, and I have to ask.
> 
> Do you have a drier humour than mine? This seems so serious, but...


Your are double right. my sense of humor is almost Acidic, but more than anything I'm hyper serious about the rack and carrying bicycle because I don't want anybody to get hurt, something that can happen very easy if you are not careful.


----------



## patineto (Nov 2, 2007)

bung said:


> My Triumph has a hollow rear axel so I have been toying with the idea of fabbing up a single wheel trailer similar to the BOB.


Bung you don't want to attach anything to a part that is not suspended like the wheel, Yeah sounds counter intuitive but the trailer will buck and jump like a marsupial on his birthday, plus the bike can get out of composure in no time, specially when the trailer is loaded.

And then you be restricted at 55mph on the freeway like any other trailer


----------



## f1xedgear (Aug 18, 2009)

SixD7 said:


> Anyone know of a safe secure way to carry a road bike on a motorcycle? Give me your thoughts.


 . . bump . .

keep the extension as short as possible


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm super impressed by some of the setups in here. This is how I get the BMX around town.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

big_papa_nuts said:


> I'm super impressed by some of the setups in here. This is how I get the BMX around town.


Dude that is awesome. I wonder how much more stability you would get if you were able to take the wheels off and put them right behind the frame.


----------



## raypung21 (Apr 20, 2009)

Very cool I have a 150cc scooter and I am going to try that out!


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Feb 11, 2009)

iliveonnitro said:


> Dude that is awesome. I wonder how much more stability you would get if you were able to take the wheels off and put them right behind the frame.


Stability isn't much of an issue because the load is so low. The big issue is the drag. Scooters don't have much excess power in the first place so that is enough to drop my top speed 5-10mph. But it's only for surface streets so taking the wheels off would be more trouble then it's worth.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Must be a BMW thing . . . there's a guy at my velodrome who brings his Cervelo P3 track bike on his BMW motorcycle. Interesting. I wonder if it'll work on a Harley?


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Sweet rigs! I'll certainly need a heavier motorcycle before I try attaching a rack for my bikes! I'm guessing a long low motorcycle is best for this. I'd love to see the looks on hardcore Harley Davidson guys as they see a Harley ride by with a bicycle attached.


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

I used a 1982 Honda 450SC with a modified Yakima set-up to carry bikes between Dallas and Colorado Springs from '89-'92. I tried it a couple of years ago on my '02 SV 650 but I wasn't happy with how it carried my 29er. There are a couple of guys on our Wednesday night rides who bring bikes on bikes. One has a Harley with a very well thought out rack. The other has two very nice racks, one on a BMW and the other on an older Gold Wing. 

I'd really like a small trailer behind my SV or my GSXR. That way I could carry the bike, wheels, gear and camping equipment. A trailer like a BOB would be cool if I could get it to work.


----------



## PMC (Jan 29, 2004)

This thread is excellent. 
After coming back to it a number of times I'm going to look into what I can add to the back of my V-Strom to carry a bike or two. I think it is awesome what some of you have rigged up.
Great stuff


----------



## reed523 (Mar 20, 2010)

This is my first post and i realize this is an old thread but it looks like i may have found some kindred spirits. Here's a shot of my now departed KLR on a 2000 mile trip. 









It was a nice setup but it had some limitations-the biggest being what to do with all my motorcycle gear when i get to the trailhead? Now that i'm riding a wee, i've decided to go a different direction. Here's a mockup of the general concept-hope to get down to the actual construction in a week or two. I realize the position of the bikes are too far forward but you get the general idea.

















Keith


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

scooter mount


----------



## patineto (Nov 2, 2007)

reed523 said:


> This is my first post and i realize this is an old thread but it looks like i may have found some kindred spirits. Here's a shot of my now departed KLR on a 2000 mile trip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keith That is actually a really good set up, passenger friendly and everything.

to keep the gear secure I use a "CobraLink" basically a big^ss lock that I pass on the sleeves of jackets and pants (Never figure out what to do with the boots)


> Now that i'm riding a wee, i've decided to go a different direction. Here's a mockup of the general concept-hope to get down to the actual construction in a week or two. I realize the position of the bikes are too far forward but you get the general idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't like trailers my self, from the start your speed is limited to 55mph on the freeway, but more than anything I never found the need to have one since I carry pretty much everything i ever want on the motorbike

well except for this little thing.










Yep this one was a little to much.


----------

